# Schnittmenge zwischen Linie und einer Area wegschneiden



## aze (2. Mrz 2011)

Hi

Ich habe eine Linie die einen Kreis schneidet.Die Schnittmenge möchte ich entfernen.Normalerweise würde ich aus beiden Objekten jweils ein Area-Objekt machen und dann die Schnittmenge berechnen.Dummerweise kann man aus einer Linie kein Area-Objekt machen wie ich gerade in der Java Api gelesen habe("Creating an Area from a Shape which encloses no area (even when "closed") produces an empty Area").Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit ?


----------



## Marco13 (2. Mrz 2011)

Die Schnittmenge sind zwei Punkte. Willst du zwei Arc2Ds erstellen?


----------



## aze (2. Mrz 2011)

Okay,ich merke gerade ,ich habe mich blöd ausgedrückt.Ich möchte denjenigen Teil der Linie wegschneiden der innerhalb/außerhalb des Kreises sich befindet.


----------



## Simon_Flagg (2. Mrz 2011)

berechne, wo die linie auf den kreis trifft und teil die ursprungslinie in zwei auf (eine bis zum kreis, eine von da weg)

lg


----------

